# Prelude Op 28 nº 4 - Chopin



## rubanetti

Here its me playing this sad but wonderfull prelude of Chopin. Enjoy:

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2010/04/29/preludio-op-28-nº-4-frederic-chopin/ (In Spanish)

or in youtube:


----------

